
Ask HN: Best way to bundle as HTML? Maybe even vids included - bammmmm
Is there a way to make a rich HTML page self-containing?<p>I love html, pdf not so much. I also love epub, but it has narrow uses.<p>Existing HTML embedding in to HTML is possible, but Data URI has a 2MB limit on Chrome I think. Maybe a blob helps?<p>Is there any way I could bundle&#x2F;pack all scripts, images and maybe videos in to an html in a sane way? Is this feasible at all?<p>I guess browsers might load the html in to RAM, that could be a problem.
======
byoung2
Something like an Electron app but lighter? How would you be distributing
this?

[https://electronjs.org/](https://electronjs.org/)

~~~
bammmmm
I'd attach it to an email or send it over slack and hope html opens with a
sane browser on the other end :)

more like [https://github.com/remy/inliner](https://github.com/remy/inliner)

or [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/single-
file/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/single-file/)

But I guess these have the 2MB limit and I don't know if maybe more limits.

